# Stock RWHP



## VistaGT (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

I haven't been on in a while but I have a question. What is stock rwhp for an LS1 auto & stick and what is the stock rwhp for an LS2 auto & stick. Just wondering what your results have been when dynoing your goats (or any f-bodies)

Thanks!


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

VistaGT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while but I have a question. What is stock rwhp for an LS1 auto & stick and what is the stock rwhp for an LS2 auto & stick. Just wondering what your results have been when dynoing your goats (or any f-bodies)
> 
> Thanks!


it all depends on the dyno and the car were i had my ls2 gto dynoed thay had a stock 05 ls2 m6 dyno at 325rwhp but other dynos have them as high as 370rwhp on stock ls2's. my cam bolt on ls2 on the dyno that had a stock ls2 dyno at 325 dynoed me at 393 rwhp 397rwtq i was hoping for over 400 but that dyno was not having it


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

There was a stock '05 in the club here at purdue that put down a best of 348 rwhp on a dynojet just over a year ago. Other numbers that day was an LG motorsports cam/bolt ons LS1 camaro at 422 rwhp, and my '66 at 378 rwhp.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

thebassbass said:


> it all depends on the dyno and the car were i had my ls2 gto dynoed thay had a stock 05 ls2 m6 dyno at 325rwhp but other dynos have them as high as 370rwhp on stock ls2's. my cam bolt on ls2 on the dyno that had a stock ls2 dyno at 325 dynoed me at 393 rwhp 397rwtq i was hoping for over 400 but that dyno was not having it


You are exactly right. 

A guy dyno'd my C6 Vette at 310 or 315, forget the exact numbers, but it was real low. I told him I was disapointed and he said the exact same thing. Some dynos show high numbers some show low numbers. Take it to the track and you will see the results. Get a baseline on your stock car and look at the gains. He got me almost 20 hp with just a tune. That's what matters is my car made 20 extra hp by being set up right. 

A friend of mine has a 2000 Camaro SS. He did heads and cam, intake, headers etc... and went with a pretty rough cam trying to get high hp numbers. Everyone he talked to with the same set up he has gets 425-440 at the wheels. They played with it over 6 dyno pulls to get him a number over 400 at the wheels, he's at 405. His car traps at 120-122 which is right where all the other 440 hp cars trap at. He just doesn't have that big dyno pull number.


----------



## VistaGT (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool, what are these ls1s averaging? high 290s low 300s? 

Tri-power 378hp? That is badass!!!


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

VistaGT said:


> Cool, what are these ls1s averaging? high 290s low 300s?
> 
> Tri-power 378hp? That is badass!!!


i think at most ls1 gto's are getting 31x mabe 320 on a forgiving dyno i would say 300 mabe a little more is normal in an 04 ls1


----------



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

my friend has an 01 z28 and with full bolt ons (not heads/cam) dynoed 338 rwhp and after the heads and cam it dynoed 418 rwhp, but his stall was junk so were expecting somewhere closer to 480 rwhp after the new stall


----------

